# Take This Job And Shove It!



## el-remmen (Sep 6, 2003)

Ha!  I knew that'd get you attention!

As many of you may have noticed I have not been around the boards nearly as much for a while now.  In fact, for over a year I have barely posted to the boards except for my story hour* (and even that has not been updated for over a month), checking in to moderate threads when asked and to "patrol" some - but even that has become more infrequent.  I am sure some of the newer folk around here have probably even wondered who the hell I am to be a mod.   I even tried to quit once last fall and Morrus wouldn't let me.  

In that time I have really been concentrating on other aspects of life, in particular my singing/song-writing and some other (non-gaming) writing.  I still play D&D every other week, but I have not even worked on my Aquerra Player's Guide in over a year, and as most of the old-timers know, at one time that project was the focus of my life. **

Anyway, this is just to announce that I'll be stepping down as a full-time moderater.  Having been around so long, I have reached legendary moderator status, so Morrus and Pirate Cat have seen fit to allow me to keep my Moderator Decoder Ring - so when I _am_ around if I see trouble I can leap in to save the day, but I won't be in active status (kind of like an Honorary Member of the Avengers - like Black Panther or someone like that - who is too busy most of the time ruling Wakandia).  

So soon my name will be dropping off the moderator list and Morrus will be announcing a new mod to take my place (don't bother asking him for the spot, it is a sure way not to get it - and honestly, all the glamour doesn't make up for being punched in the face by the Absorbing Man all the time - oh wait,  this isn't the Avengers - skip that).  

Thanks to everyone who made being a moderator a treat and nuts to those that didn't - and special thanks to Eric Noah who first saw fit to make me a Story Hour Mod, and to Pirate Cat who suggested making me an all-around super mod guy when Morrus took over (yes, I've been here _that_ long) - and of course to Morrus for not getting into any bar brawls the two times he has visited me in NYC. 

See ya in the funny papers.***



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
* (which is excellent by the way and you should most certainly start reading it if you have not, especially if you want to honor my memory.  You can start it here (which is the very beginning), or here (which is the most recent thread with a recap for those who don't want to read the whole thing). ****

** Though in a way I am glad I never finished (though I got damn close) b/c now with 3.5 I have so much to redo.

*** But as one last abuse of power, I will sticky my own thread   

**** But once you read that you are _so_ gonna want to read the whole thing.  (Don't ya just love footnotes in footnotes?).


----------



## el-remmen (Sep 6, 2003)

P.S.  I will still be playing in and running IRON DM Tournaments - so don't get any funny ideas. . .


----------



## Umbran (Sep 6, 2003)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> (kind of like an Honorary Member of the Avengers - like Black Panther or someone like that - who is too busy most of the time ruling Wakandia).




I believe the term would be "Moderator Emeritus".

Well, we'll still be seeing you around, but good luck with your projects!


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 6, 2003)

nemmerle,

Good luck with your projects.  I think you have been reasonable as a moderator.  Hopefully, you will not have to jump in as Moderator Emeritus too often.  (Now if you only were making as much money as Black Panther gets for running Wakandia.  Oh, well.  )


----------



## Psionicist (Sep 6, 2003)

nemmer-ELL, (  )

Good luck with your non-gaming stuff!


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 6, 2003)

great! one more retirement plan we all have to chip in to!

 good to know you have passions to consume you nem. 

 be well, let us know how things are occasionally, no metter how infrequent


----------



## EricNoah (Sep 6, 2003)

No, no -- thank YOU for years of exemplary service to our community.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 6, 2003)

You know, _experienced_ moderators know that sticky threads get less views.  

Hey, are you ever going to give me back those two dice of mine you still have?


----------



## el-remmen (Sep 6, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> You know, _experienced_ moderators know that sticky threads get less views.
> 
> Hey, are you ever going to give me back those two dice of mine you still have?




Actually, I was _hoping_ for that.  

And don't start with that damn dice thing again, you double-dealing bastard cat - I earned those fair and square.*




------------------------------------------------------
* After killing I killed his character at a Con event, Kevin threw two twenty-siders at me before storming out of the room weeping.  I think we can all accept the general rule of "If you throw dice at the DM he gets to keep them."  Cry baby!


----------



## Dinkeldog (Sep 6, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> No, no -- thank YOU for years of exemplary service to our community.




He's gone now.  You don't have to say that any more.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 7, 2003)

What is going on!  End of the world as we know it.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Sep 7, 2003)

Heh! You made the right decision there bro. You couldn't pay me enough money to be a mod. That's why I love the whole "report this thread to a moderator" button. It gives everyone all the power but none of the responsibility.


----------



## Mark (Sep 7, 2003)

Nice run, Hopper...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 7, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> You know, _experienced_ moderators know that sticky threads get less views.



No! This was a sticky!  I can’t believe I clicked on it.  

Anyhow nice run, and good luck on other pursuits!


----------



## Eridanis (Sep 8, 2003)

Be seeing you! (Don't forget our monthly Secret Meetings at our sub-Atlantic Fortress of Solitude - call if you need a ride  )


----------



## the Jester (Sep 8, 2003)

Seeya, nemm!  I hope you still drop in from time to time- you're one of the ones from _way back in the day,_ you know... 

Good luck with everything!


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 8, 2003)

Bah, with a thread title like that you should at least make it fun for the rest of us to watch.  Start shouting.  Throw something at Morrus.  Tell us about all the stuff Piratecat's been doing that he thinks nobody knows about.  Come on, you can't leave us hanging like that.   At least call someone a jerk, or something.


----------



## el-remmen (Sep 8, 2003)

Okay.

Meepo, you're a jerk.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 9, 2003)

We'll test my theory! 3 days almost to the minute, 239 views; I'm going to de-sticky this, and we'll see if more people read it.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Sep 10, 2003)

Good luck with the other stuff.


Do people actually do other things?


----------

